# Da hết thâm nhờ những cách làm đơn giản này



## hong nhung (26/5/18)

*Da bị thâm, không đều mầu khiến bạn kém rạng rỡ. Đừng để điều đó lấy đi vẻ tươi vui của bạn trong giây phút chờ đón Tết cận kề. Những cách làm đơn giản này sẽ giúp bạn da hết thâm hiệu quả.*

*Dùng bã cà phê và mật ong để xóa bỏ vùng da thâm *
Bạn chỉ cần 2 nguyên liệu đơn giản là bã cà phê, mật ong. Đầu tiên bạn hãy trộn bột cafe với mật ong theo tỉ lệ 1:1. Massage đều lên da, để khoảng 5 phút rồi rửa lại bằng nước mát, áp dụng 2-3 lần/tuần.

_

_
_Da đều màu, sáng mịn, hết thâm nếu như bạn áp dụng những cách làm này_​
*Trị vết thâm ở da bằng nghệ tươi*
Nghệ tươi không chỉ bổ máu, trắng da, trị sẹo mụn hiệu quả mà còn có tác dụng “đánh bay” những vết thâm, đốm đen sậm mầu đồng thời thúc đẩy nhanh quá trình tái tạo tế bào da mới giúp da trắng sáng hơn. Sử dụng nghệ tươi để làm mờ vết thâm ở da cũng là giải pháp được nhiều người áp dụng.

Thực hiện cách trị vết thâm ở chân với nghệ tươi như sau:
Bạn hãy lấy nước cốt của nghệ và bôi lên những vết thâm ở da. Để trong vòng ít nhất 1 giờ. Sau đó có thể rửa lại bằng nước sạch hoặc không cần thiết.



​
*Dầu dừa và bã cà phê trị thâm trên da hiệu quả*

Nguyên liệu thực hiện gồm: 1/2 chén bã cà phê và 2 thìa dầu dừa nguyên chất.

Cách làm: trộn chung bã cà phê với dầu dừa nguyên chất, dùng thìa khuấy đều thành hỗn hợp sền sệt. Sau khi tắm xong, bạn lấy hỗn hợp chà xát lên khắp cơ thể và massage nhẹ nhàng trong thời gian 15 phút rồi tắm lại thật sạch. Áp dụng tẩy tế bào chết bằng bã cà phê và dầu dừa mỗi tuần 1 lần để có làn da tươi mới.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

